# Cruze a/c finally COLD !



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

Like the others, my AC was cool but not cold.

One hot day I grabbed lunch and parked in a car wash tp eat.
Temp was 95+ so I ran it on recycle for bout 20 min.

Then upon hitting the road tne AC was super COLD !

No change, just a long idle. Now it works !
What the #@&* ?

Anyone else gotten Cold air ?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

So what you're saying is we need to idle our cars for 20 minutes to get cold air?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, I topped my A/C off and it's been blowing colder ever since. Turning it on while the car's moving also seems to help.


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

Lately temps have been hitting 95+ degrees in Houston and when it is that hot, this car sucks at cooling the car. Otherwise, if the temps get down to 80-90 degrees, the car turns the interior into a freezer.


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

Mick said:


> So what you're saying is we need to idle our cars for 20 minutes to get cold air?


No, that is what worked for me.
YMMV


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

rustinn said:


> Lately temps have been hitting 95+ degrees in Houston and when it is that hot, this car sucks at cooling the car. Otherwise, if the temps get down to 80-90 degrees, the car turns the interior into a freezer.


The local temps have been up to 105.5F and it blows cold still.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

I have found that the AC has a hard time getting the air cool on a really hot day (90 +) in a car that was sitting in the sun with closed windows. Once the air gets cooled, the AC is fine keeping up.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It turns into an ice box on longer than 30 min trips at highway speeds. But driving around town and on hot days...man, that condensor at the front of the car must be undersized. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> It turns into an ice box on longer than 30 min trips at highway speeds. But driving around town and on hot days...man, that condensor at the front of the car must be undersized.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


Mine is a MT unit, a slushbox will induce more heat to the radiator, which "may" cause higher underhood temps.

However, your condenser is the same as mine, should work as well.

In locals with Very Low humidity, it is well known that refrigerant based cooling systems do not function as well as in high humidity areas.
Hence in housing the usage of water evaporator systems or "swamp coolers" as opposed to HVAC systems.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

DrVette said:


> Mine is a MT unit, a slushbox will induce more heat to the radiator, which "may" cause higher underhood temps.
> 
> However, your condenser is the same as mine, should work as well.
> 
> ...


...and, *water vapor *(H20) is much, much, greener (and cheaper) than _any_ *refrigerant* fluid (wink,wink)!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I bet that if you could measure the amount of r-134a in every Cruze on the road today, you'd find that value all over the board. I'm also betting that the majority are under-filled. Post warranty period will likely find Cruze compressors failing from operating with too little fluid in the system.


----------



## Big Grouch (Apr 16, 2012)

I took my Cruze to the dealer after one week, told them the A/C was not cold enough, not as cold as my daughters Cobalt. By golly, they found it under charged. They charged it correctly, I now hang sides of beef in the back seat. And it has been swamp butt hot in Chicago lately.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Big Grouch said:


> I took my Cruze to the dealer after one week, told them the A/C was not cold enough, not as cold as my daughters Cobalt. By golly, they found it under charged. They charged it correctly, I now hang sides of beef in the back seat. And it has been swamp butt hot in Chicago lately.


My A/c works great turn it Below 73 I freeze my blank off


----------



## Scarecrow26 (May 27, 2012)

115 degrees here and A/C is still going strong. 2012 LTZ 1.4T


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

My A/C sucks. 

Still haven't brought it to the dealer to check refrigerant levels. I can leave the thing on recirculate, fan level 4 and drive on the highway for an hour in 90* or hotter weather and it'll never get below 75ish in the car.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Scarecrow26 said:


> 115 degrees here and A/C is still going strong. 2012 LTZ 1.4T


mine is a 2012 LTZ also set the a/c below 75 and within minutes your freezing your blank ass off!


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> I bet that if you could measure the amount of r-134a in every Cruze on the road today, you'd find that value all over the board. I'm also betting that the majority are under-filled. Post warranty period will likely find Cruze compressors failing from operating with too little fluid in the system.


The a/c compressor has a hi-temp switch, the accumulator typically has a lo-pressure swtch.
This will "cycle" the elec. clutch, saving the compressor.

Typical compressor failure results from freon & ac oil leaks, then backyard Joe adds freon only.
Granted compressors do self-destruct occasionally.


----------

